
Best way to transfer content to other domain without 301? - organikmonster
I have one website which i believe might be penalized, maybe because of backlinks or some other offpage related issue, i just can&#x27;t tell definitely. but content is high quality so i was thinking to move it on another domain, but 301 redirecting will probably pass any penalty that current domain has. What would be best way to move current content so google won&#x27;t consider it as duplicate?
======
LinuxBender
disclaimer: I am not a SEO expert.

302 or 307 are temporary and search engines should not update. You can also
add rel=nofollow to all your links.

The title should be prefixed with "Ask HN: "

